# Error 19 booting from installed USB device



## CelticWhisper (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm trying to boot FreeBSD 10.2 from a USB device that I used as the install destination from a liveCD installer. 

I performed the installation on another system, specifying the flash disk (Patriot XPorter 16GB) as the install target and am now trying to boot a small fileserver from the USB device.  The device is recognized and the bootloader begins to load FreeBSD, but it fails at a mountroot> prompt.  I'm able to see: 
	
	



```
mounting from ufs:/dev/da4p2 failed with error 19
```

My understanding is that error 19 is fairly common, but most of the information I'm seeing pertains to older versions or to people having trouble booting a liveUSB imaged with the memstick.img file, not one that was installed to from a DVD.

Am I overcomplicating this?  Can (and/or should) I write memstick.img directly to the USB device and use that full-time as a bootable, configurable, updatable environment?  What else, if anything, am I doing wrong and how should I go about getting a system to boot the live OS from USB?  I'm devoting all internal disks to ZFS storage so booting from USB is how I have to go for the OS.

Many thanks for your help.  I've had many years of Linux work but am just starting to brave the waters of FreeBSD so some of this still doesn't make sense.


----------

